# EV bike vs EV car



## PowerSurge (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm tossing around my EV options for a daily commuter vehicle. I was planning an EV car, but being that I need at least a 70 mile round trip range, and also 70mph cruising speed for the highway, I am thinking that what is needed to meet those demands in an EV car may be unrealistic without spending over $15k in parts and batteries. 

Would my needs be more realistic out of an EV bike instead?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Do you regularly ride a bike 70 miles @ 70 mph? If you're not used to it the comfort level could be an issue.


----------



## PowerSurge (Jan 24, 2013)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Do you regularly ride a bike 70 miles @ 70 mph? If you're not used to it the comfort level could be an issue.


Yeah that's no problem. I have a Harley and have done hundreds of miles at a time on big road trips.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You should be able to use the mileage you get on a likely donor to figure about how much juice you'll need.


----------



## PowerSurge (Jan 24, 2013)

Ziggythewiz said:


> You should be able to use the mileage you get on a likely donor to figure about how much juice you'll need.


I will most likely use a Yamaha V-star 650 as the donor since they are pretty cheap and I have owned several and know them inside and out. 

The stock 650 makes 32hp and the average miles from the 4.2 gallon tank is about 150.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

That's not great mileage...not much better than a stock bug.

Do you know the weight and how much it can carry?


----------



## PowerSurge (Jan 24, 2013)

Ziggythewiz said:


> That's not great mileage...not much better than a stock bug.
> 
> Do you know the weight and how much it can carry?


Stock ICE weight is about 585lbs, and I'm about 300.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Is the 70 miles your required distance, or does that include some cushion? Also, what's the budget?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

At high speed, the really bad aerodynamisme of a motorcycle kill all the advantages of his lighter weight. 
So, at 70 mph some motorcycle use the same energy than some small and aerodynamic car.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

PowerSurge said:


> I will most likely use a Yamaha V-star 650 as the donor since they are pretty cheap and I have owned several and know them inside and out.
> 
> The stock 650 makes 32hp and the average miles from the 4.2 gallon tank is about 150.


Is that 150miles to empty or just start of reserve ?
150m / 4.2g is 15km per liter.
My CBF250 used to get 30kpl


----------



## GREENHORNET (Dec 25, 2012)

PowerSurge said:


> I'm tossing around my EV options for a daily commuter vehicle. I was planning an EV car, but being that I need at least a 70 mile round trip range, and also 70mph cruising speed for the highway, I am thinking that what is needed to meet those demands in an EV car may be unrealistic without spending over $15k in parts and batteries.
> 
> Would my needs be more realistic out of an EV bike instead?


You could easily accomplish this with a $15K budget. Check out this article of a guy who did it for far less = http://www.treehugger.com/cars/dave-clouds-214-mpg-geo-metro-aka-the-dolphin.html 

You can view a ecomodder thread here = http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/ultimate-aerodynamic-car-dave-clouds-dolphin-13142-11.html 

Anyways its a modified Geo Metro with lead acid batteries that powers 2 motors to the 2 rear wheels. It does not have a 70mph top speed I think its more like 60mph but has a range far exceeding your 70miles. You would be surprised what you could do with even 10K. Personally I would go with a fully enclosed vehicle over a motorcycle. This gives you more safety and ability to drive in adverse weather conditions in all climatic zones. I myself prefer the Reverse Trike design for reduced weight and simplicity but a small light weight car would work great such as a Triumph Spitfire with a fiberglass body shell. 

GreenHornet


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Just because someone supposedly did it does not mean it's easy.


----------



## GREENHORNET (Dec 25, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Just because someone supposedly did it does not mean it's easy.


Good Point Ziggy and well taken. Easily is relative but from a pure cost perspective it is definitely in the reach of many with a good well executed plan which was my point. However to achieve it takes time and patients as you most likely well know  Not to mention hard work and determination! 

Nice bug by the way Mr. Ziggy I love the color choice  

GreenHornet


----------

